# Diagnosis Code-Does anyone know



## cattridge (Sep 25, 2008)

Does anyone know what diagnosis code you would use for a rectus sheath hematoma?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Sep 26, 2008)

569.3?


----------



## cattridge (Sep 26, 2008)

Thank you I'll try it!


----------



## acostmd (Mar 6, 2012)

*rectus abdominus hematoma or rectus sheath hematoma*

I would use 729.92


----------



## jmcpolin (Mar 6, 2012)

I would go with 729.92 since it is in the abdominal muscle


----------



## donnajrichmond (Mar 7, 2012)

cattridge said:


> Does anyone know what diagnosis code you would use for a rectus sheath hematoma?



Is it traumatic? post-op complication? 
Possibles are 922.2, 729.92, 998.12.


----------

